# Mak 1 star or Yoder YS 480



## shanekuhl (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello, I am ready to make the next jump and purchase a better pit. I currently have gone through a few GMG's and would like something more commercial. I have drawn it down to the Mak 1 star and Yoder YS480 since they are relatively same cook space ( the 640 is not a option). I currently grill 2-3x a week and cook low and slow on the weekends so with either option I would be adding the grill grates. I currently store in my garage so no elements wearing it down. Something to note is that I am not interested in any wifi features(although I know they are offered) so please exclude that from your opinion. 

The Yoder ys 480 draws my attention because I do like to transport to the lake and park and the comp cart seems like it would make everything easier. The stainless shelves option also seem bigger than the mak. I have heard mixed reviews on the paint finish longevity as well as the controller performance. From what I have read the pit seems to always overshoot the set temp on the startup and doesn't retain heat as well. thoughts?

What I like about the 1 star is the flashfire igniter and the controller which I hear is the best. The finish is nice but I was told by a local rep that the powder coat does diminish over the years. I am a little concerned about the cart though as I would be transporting often. thoughts?

I have a yoder dealer locally and a previous Mak dealer who has a 1 star left and will throw in a top shelf and rib rack with the purchase. I have heard great things about both, seen them in person and am seriously at a stalemate.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 14, 2019)

The Yoder looks more robust; weighs 100 lbs more. I would compare them feature by feature, metal thickness, warranty, etc.   Not sure why the 640 is not an option; price wise it comes in less than the Mak 1 star general judging by the website prices.  But it is definitely heavy.  Good luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 14, 2019)

I've got the 640 and I got no complaints. It does exactly what they say it will do. I do keep it covered when not in use and it's also under a covered area so it never sees water from rain or other elements. So far I got no rust or other issues. I also considered the MAK prior to my 640 purchase and it too looks like a top shelf contender. V29 software in the 640 controls temp extremely well. To my knowledge that's the latest update in their software. I'm sure the 480 is a bit smaller but I suspect it's pretty heavy as well. The 640 weights over 300 lbs. Good luck with your decision. My guess it you'll be happy with either cooker.


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for the input. The reason I’m against the 640 is due to its size. I’m only cooking for my wife and I feel like a large unit would be a waste currently but the future may change that.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't have either, but have been reading about both for a while. From what I understand the Yoder isn't powder coated and it is vulnerable to rust and will need touching up. If I were ever to make the leap I would go with the MAK based on my research. Also, there is a sale going on right now for the MAK which does not happen very often. 

https://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/mak-grill-1-star-general


----------



## old sarge (Feb 14, 2019)

shanekuhl said:


> Thanks for the input. The reason I’m against the 640 is due to its size. I’m only cooking for my wife and I feel like a large unit would be a waste currently but the future may change that.



Well, that makes sense.  Just keep in mind that you can always cook less in a large unit but cannot cook more in a smaller unit.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 14, 2019)

I would take the Mak over the Yoder but you should check out the Timberline 850 also.


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on the MAK sale! I may see if my local guy would match tomorrow. I have honestly been deciding between the two for a while now and it seems like there are a lot of reviews for the Yoder but the mak is seldom. Does anyone have any issue with the mak wheel casters?


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 14, 2019)

I was previously interested in the traeger but for that price I would like something more high end. A family friend though has a older traeger and it functions flawlessly.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 14, 2019)

shanekuhl said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the MAK sale! I may see if my local guy would match tomorrow. I have honestly been deciding between the two for a while now and it seems like there are a lot of reviews for the Yoder but the mak is seldom. Does anyone have any issue with the mak wheel casters?



Go over to the BBQ Brerthren Forum and there are a lot of Mak advocates on there. http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/index.php  Pellet Smoking.com is primarily a Mak forum.  http://www.pelletsmoking.com/mak-central-14/


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 15, 2019)

I just called Mak and asked about the 2019 upgrades for the new model. The guy 
said it will have a better meat probe, elongated grease dump, and a better thermal coupler. While that sounds nice I think the sale on the 17/18 model is perfect for me.


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 16, 2019)

Any of you Yoder owners notice hot spots while cooking?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 16, 2019)

John Setzler, aka "Man Cave Meals", had the Yoder 640 and got rid of it because of all the hot spots. He could never get it to cook the way he wanted it too.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Feb 16, 2019)

shanekuhl said:


> Any of you Yoder owners notice hot spots while cooking?


I have not had any problems with hot spots so far with mine. My only complaint is the igniter gets crusted over after 2 or 3 long smokes and has to be cleaned off. I think it might just be the pellets I'm using?


----------



## texomakid (Feb 16, 2019)

My 640 does run hotter on the stack end vs. the hopper/firebox end. I suspect that's due to the fan blowing from the hopper end. Adjusting the dampener helps some but it's very manageable once I recognized food temps hotter on the stack end. I simply rotate items 180 degs as needed or shuffle multiple items whatever the case may be. It's no different than most cookers I've used in the past. I cook a lot on the top shelf just to allow a good smoke around the entire item. I've never considered one end running a bit hotter than the other to be a big issue. I simply adjust to it and rock on. I love the extra room to cook inside the 640. That was one of the reasons I bought it instead of the 480 but the 480 may not see the temp difference from end to end since it's not quite as big as the 640? I've modified it to be able to use a rotisserie and that is way cool. Rotisserie cooking on this thing is cool. No issue with the igniter so far. Grill Grates & searing over an open flame is also very cool. We love that feature and have used it a lot. Still plan to try the Lumberjack pellets but I'm getting really good results with the Cooking Pellets so far. I think pellets make a big difference. Many people told me this before I ever purchased a pellet grill/smoker. Overall it's a good cooker and I'm happy.


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank You guys for the advice. I just pulled the trigger on the MAK this afternoon. Got the 1 star, 1/2 upper grate, 40lb of pellets, a sauce and rub for 1449 plus tax. Heading to the nugget tomorrow for some prairie fresh natural pork baby back ribs. I will update after my first cook in the afternoon. Now I just need to get rid of this gmg taking up space....


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 17, 2019)

So your local guy matched the online deal?


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 17, 2019)

Yea he did. He also has a 2 star left but that’s a little more than I wanted to spend. I was 1550 w tax otd.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2019)

"Now I just need to get rid of this gmg taking up space...."
Down where I live we just park the unwanted at the curb with a sign reading FREE - WORKS!  Gone within hours.


----------



## shanekuhl (Feb 17, 2019)

That wouldn’t fly where I live but I’m dumping it at my buddies house tomorrow. He can deal with the warranty department to get it fixed haha.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 18, 2019)

Congrats on the new cooker. I don't know that I've read about many people that weren't satisfied with that thing.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah congrats. Post some pick and we look forward to seeing some of your cookin'.


----------

